# Shriner and Lucifer



## JamesMichael (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you seen this? 

Mason - Shriner claims to be Lucifer: 




Thoughts? Explanation?


----------



## NY.Light (Sep 22, 2014)

First, there is no verification that he is a mason, other than his word.  Second, I doubt that if he is The Lord of Darkness he would proclaim his presence to the world via. Short video on YouTube.  But what do I know? I'm not a mason yet


----------



## Morris (Sep 22, 2014)

For some reason i never get audio when I open videos from this app. I'll have to listen to later I guess. 

I did snap this. Thinking maybe that was his real name, haha.


----------



## JamesMichael (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is one http://davidblaine.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/shriner-claims-to-be-lucifer/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 22, 2014)

HHmmmmmm agreed.


----------



## Rick Carver (Sep 23, 2014)

If he would bother to research a bit, the interviewer would discover that before being banished from Heaven, Lucifer was known as the Angel  of Light. This guy's whole belief system seems based on that "some guy" has told him. Clearly, this was an ambush interview and I have a suspicion that Bro Koslund attempted to have a little fun with him. It backfired and now we all have to deal with the fallout.


----------



## JamesMichael (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah it doesn't look good. Especially that the mason has obviously memorized a text about Lucifer. This infers that somewhere in some degree Lucifer is a player.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> I have a suspicion that Bro Koslund attempted to have a little fun with him. It backfired and now we all have to deal with the fallout.


I suspect the same.


----------



## JamesMichael (Sep 26, 2014)

All the Shriners I know, say this guy must be on drugs.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 26, 2014)

He doesnt appear to be on drugs. He is one probably of those who has a really dry sense of humor and thought it would be funny to mess with this guy. And when i say dry, i mean Sahara Desert dry. Alot of things are only funny to him!! Mental?? Possibly. He could be having a mental episode. But honestly i think he was just trying to be funny.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2014)

JamesMichael said:


> Here is one http://davidblaine.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/shriner-claims-to-be-lucifer/


That was a good article. I went to one of the sites mentioned in the article and saw guys with crosses and banners picketing Masonic lodges saying that we were satanists. Supposedly some of these people were in my state. If I was to see these people in front of my lodge instead of getting angry I would probably break down laughing.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 26, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> If he would bother to research a bit, the interviewer would discover that before being banished from Heaven, Lucifer was known as the Angel  of Light. This guy's whole belief system seems based on that "some guy" has told him. Clearly, this was an ambush interview and I have a suspicion that Bro Koslund attempted to have a little fun with him. It backfired and now we all have to deal with the fallout.



Depends on your individual take on "lucifer". "Light bearer" or "light bringer" appears many times in the Bible, usually in reference to Christ, but it's not translated as "lucifer" in those contexts, originally out of deference to Medieval folk superstitions, now out of simple habit.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 26, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> That was a good article...


It was good in the sense that the author clarified what the Shriner was actually trying to say (and that he was yanking the cameraman's chain), but the author is, above all else, an anti doing everything possible to "save Christians" from the evils of Freemasonry.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 27, 2014)

That guy just gave em what they wanted to hear! Quick and sweet!


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Sep 27, 2014)

I cannot comment of the video but..

the word lucifer is not the name of satan or the devil before he fell out or heaven. It is a latin word (not even hebrew or greek, the languages the bible was written in) that simply substituted the words "morning star"  in Isaiah 14. This word only appears in one single verse and only in the King James version of the Bible. To top it all, that chapter Isaiah 14 is about the future (prophecy) of an earthly babylonian king, not about the past fall of the devil.  In context with chapters 10,11,12,13,15 and beyond, it's about the fall of earthly empires, not about satan. The word lucifer simply means light bringer. In dutch it is used for the word match.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 27, 2014)

Lowcarbjc said:


> In dutch it is used for the word match.


That's what I called "strike anywhere" matches as a kid.


----------



## babman (Sep 30, 2014)

Interesting


----------

